# Fotos diversas



## Rain (25 Out 2011 às 23:42)

Caros amigos,
Partilho algumas fotos que, pela sua originalidade, cativaram a minha atenção.
Dado que sou um leigo na matéria, peço a vossa análise às mesmas, para saber mais sobre o seu significado.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rain (12 Nov 2011 às 22:05)

Pela ausência de comentários penso que são banais...


----------



## ogalo (12 Nov 2011 às 23:09)

primeira e ultima gosto ....


----------



## Rain (13 Nov 2011 às 23:13)

ogalo disse:


> primeira e ultima gosto ....




A última é também a minha favorita.
A 1ª foi tirada em Agosto, no final de um dia muito quente, onde ao cair da noite se formou um grande aparato eléctrico, mas bastante longe de onde estava.


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2011 às 00:32)

Só agora vi estas fotos, estão fixes


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Nov 2011 às 01:00)

Rain disse:


> A última é também a minha favorita.
> A 1ª foi tirada em Agosto, no final de um dia muito quente, onde ao cair da noite se formou um grande aparato eléctrico, mas bastante longe de onde estava.



A 1ª é um belo Cumulunimbus, sem dúvida!


----------



## Rain (14 Nov 2011 às 22:59)

MSantos disse:


> Só agora vi estas fotos, estão fixes



Obrigado.


----------



## Rain (14 Nov 2011 às 23:00)

Jorge_scp disse:


> A 1ª é um belo Cumulunimbus, sem dúvida!



Vou estudar para perceber o que dizes 
Obrigado pelo post


----------



## Minho (15 Nov 2011 às 22:52)

A terceira perece-me um Cumulonimbus Arcus


A quarta parecem ser  Altocumulus castellanus


----------

